# VEPro :: Notes hang



## Dominik (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi people,
I am new to VEPro. I have setup a template with a new library and everything works fine for me. 
Except some issue with sometimes some notes hanging when I navigate in my project. They seem to get no note off information.

There is some possibility that the new library is at fault here but there are no other reported issues so I would like to know if some of you have also experienced similar issues with VEPro in the past.

I work on Windows 10 with Cubase 10 and VEPro 7.
I use 14 Instances as instrument tracks.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey Dominik, 

First thing that came to my mind was a network connectivity/speed issue? What's your setup like?


----------



## Dominik (Mar 11, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Hey Dominik,
> 
> First thing that came to my mind was a network connectivity/speed issue? What's your setup like?


Hi there,
I am not sure what you want to know. I have the two pcs connected via gigabit ethernet through a fritzbox. Nothing out of the ordinary. 
Actually, I first of all would like to know if this issue is a known one with VEPro because as I mentioned, it could be that the player software of the library is at fault.
Thank you


----------



## Kent (Mar 11, 2020)

What's the hanging library?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 11, 2020)

Yeah, that's pretty much what I wanted to know. Thought maybe you had a slow, shitty router/switch or something. But a gigabit ethernet connection should work just fine.
Still sounds like a MIDI-related thing, though. Don't think it's VEPro not being able to keep up. That thing is optimized to handle a shit ton of data.

So what's the name of the library?


----------



## Dominik (Mar 11, 2020)

kmaster said:


> What's the hanging library?





quickbrownf0x said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I wanted to know. Thought maybe you had a slow, shitty router/switch or something. But a gigabit ethernet connection should work just fine.
> Still sounds like a MIDI-related thing, though. Don't think it's VEPro not being able to keep up. That thing is optimized to handle a sh*t ton of data.
> 
> So what's the name of the library?


JXL Brass
I am in contact with support but they tell me that I am the only one having reported this issue


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 11, 2020)

Dominik said:


> JXL Brass
> I am in contact with support but they tell me that I am the only one having reported this issue


Hmmm, hey is it me or am I mistaken for thinking that they're still trying to work the bugs out of that new player and library? Just the impression I get from reading comments. So yeah, could be the way it processes, prioritizes MIDI data. But if that's the case more people should report the same issue. Thinking out loud here...

Does it only happen when you use VEPro? If not, maybe it's something simple like; something's up with your MIDI connection? DIN connectors/cable's gone to shit? 🤷‍♂️🤔


----------



## Dominik (Mar 11, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Hmmm, hey is it me or am I mistaken for thinking that they're still trying to work the bugs out of that new player and library? Just the impression I get from reading comments. So yeah, could be the way it processes, prioritizes MIDI data. But if that's the case more people should report the same issue. Thinking out loud here...
> 
> Does it only happen when you use VEPro? If not, maybe it's something simple like; something's up with your MIDI connection? DIN connectors/cable's gone to shit? 🤷‍♂️🤔


Actually, using VEPro is the only way for me to use this library at all. Yes, they work on some issues and maybe the new version will also cure my current issue. 

I think most composers use VEPro other than me. As mentioned, I have implemented VEPro as individual instances via instrument tracks. Combined with the fact that JXL Brass is a new library yet not owned and used by many it could well be that the library is at fault but no one else has run into that issue.
Combined with some different DAW options and PC configurations it´s possible. 


P.S. I don´t know what you mean with midi connection. It´s all in the box. I have not one single midi cable in my setup.


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 11, 2020)

I’ve had this issue with VEP in logic with multiple libraries. The notes often keep playing after I hit stop. This typically only happens in larger projects. It might be due to the way I’ve got it set up.


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 11, 2020)

The other issue I’m having is that raise plug-in isn’t working.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Mar 11, 2020)

Dominik said:


> Actually, using VEPro is the only way for me to use this library at all. Yes, they work on some issues and maybe the new version will also cure my current issue.
> 
> I think most composers use VEPro other than me. As mentioned, I have implemented VEPro as individual instances via instrument tracks. Combined with the fact that JXL Brass is a new library yet not owned and used by many it could well be that the library is at fault but no one else has run into that issue.
> Combined with some different DAW options and PC configurations it´s possible.
> ...


Yeah, that sounds about right. Re: midi connection - got it. I thought maybe the MIDI/USB cable or USB port on your MIDI (keyboard) controller's (if you have one) a bit wonky, which could explain the MIDI dropouts. But then I forgot it all happens during playback, right? My mistake.


----------



## Dominik (Mar 11, 2020)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Yeah, that sounds about right. Re: midi connection - got it. I thought maybe the MIDI/USB cable or USB port on your MIDI (keyboard) controller's (if you have one) a bit wonky, which could explain the MIDI dropouts. But then I forgot it all happens during playback, right? My mistake.


yes, during playback. So hardware midi issues are not the problem. I use a Komplete Kontrol via USB anyway.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 11, 2020)

Matt Riley said:


> I’ve had this issue with VEP in logic with multiple libraries. The notes often keep playing after I hit stop. This typically only happens in larger projects. It might be due to the way I’ve got it set up.



how do you have it setup?


----------



## Dominik (Mar 11, 2020)

Matt Riley said:


> I’ve had this issue with VEP in logic with multiple libraries. The notes often keep playing after I hit stop. This typically only happens in larger projects. It might be due to the way I’ve got it set up.


Now, this is interesting. But what do you think you do other than the rest with your setup?

Regrettably, I can´t test VEPro with other libraries because I setup the slaveespecially for JXL Brass and will not run any other library with it.


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 11, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> how do you have it setup?





Dominik said:


> But what do you think you do other than the rest with your setup?


I should probably simplify my setup so that they are all the same. Right now I have lots of instances and they vary in how they are set up. Some are multitimbral so that I can use Skiswitcher to switch between articulations and they all return audio to one stereo track. Others such as percussion are loaded with multiple instances of PLAY or Kontakt, or other. and return audio to separate aux tracks. Others are single instruments with only one instance.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 11, 2020)

the audio returns are not relevant to hung notes.

Skiswitcher might be relevant, or might not.

are you using any kind of multiport instrument using the VSL multiport environment macro or the AU3 plugin?


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 11, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> are you using any kind of multiport instrument using the VSL multiport environment macro or the AU3 plugin?


No I'm not.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 11, 2020)

Just curious are you using the older ski switcher version that is based on channels rather then articulationID or something like that? Are you using articulationSets in any way?


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 11, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Just curious are you using the older ski switcher version that is based on channels rather then articulationID or something like that? Are you using articulationSets in any way?


Yes I'm not using his artzid. Skiswitcher2 I believe.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 11, 2020)

so you're not using any articulation sets?


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 11, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> so you're not using any articulation sets?


No. Could that be the problem?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 11, 2020)

For what it's worth I haven't had a single hung note with VE Pro, and I've been using it since it came out maybe 12 years ago.

I'm not saying this to discount your issue at all, just saying I doubt it's VE Pro causing the hung notes.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 11, 2020)

My first question: are you sure VE Pro is connecting via the cable rather than over Wi-Fi?


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 11, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> My first question: are you sure VE Pro is connecting via the cable rather than over Wi-Fi?


The answer is yes for me.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 11, 2020)

Matt Riley said:


> No. Could that be the problem?



no. Just trying to eliminate possibilities. Could be ski switcher stuff. Could be the specific instruments


----------



## Dominik (Mar 12, 2020)

Am I correct in the assumption that skyswitcher is something similar to expression maps in Cubase?Anyway, I don´t think that this setup should be blamed for the hanging notes. I mean, it could be that it provokes the issue but VEPro should be capable of coping with that. If it is skyswitcher than the issue is not related to my problem or it could be that using expression maps leads to a similar problem. 
Did you contact VSL support? I am thinking of contacting them myself but I am not sure if I should wait for the JXL Brass update first.


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 12, 2020)

Dominik said:


> Am I correct in the assumption that skyswitcher is something similar to expression maps in Cubase?Anyway, I don´t think that this setup should be blamed for the hanging notes. I mean, it could be that it provokes the issue but VEPro should be capable of coping with that. If it is skyswitcher than the issue is not related to my problem or it could be that using expression maps leads to a similar problem.
> Did you contact VSL support? I am thinking of contacting them myself but I am not sure if I should wait for the JXL Brass update first.


I contacted VSL support about the plug-in raise issue but not about the hanging notes. I never heard back from them.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 12, 2020)

SkiSwitcher will always be on the list of possibilities because it is using custom scripts to send keyswitch events. Its very easy in Scripter to send a NoteOn without a NoteOff. I'm definitely not blaming that or anything else at this point. I have been trying to ask people to eliminate things in order to try to pinpoint what might be causing this, but the answers have been all over the map, which means we have absolutely no resolution on the matter at this point.

But generally speaking I am most suspicious of any custom script or any third party instrument possibly being the culprit.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Mar 12, 2020)

Unfortunately, I'm encountering the same issue of hanging notes with the AU3 plugin. Happens with and without articulation sets; typically during a cycle of 4 or 8 bars :-(. Need to figure out whether VE Pro offers a remote panic switch (via MIDI CC).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 12, 2020)

what are other components involved in the midi signal chain? What instruments are you using that cause the problem? Any scripts or other components effecting midi? Anything in the environment?

At this point, people with and without AU3 are complaining about this problem, so I do not think AU3 is the culprit. It is possible, however, that other components are not correctly stamping midi events with the port attribute..which is needed in order route both NoteOn and NoteOff events to the correct port of an AU3.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hans-Peter said:


> Happens with and without articulation sets; typically during a cycle of 4 or 8 bars :-(.



This is new information. Is this only happening while in cycle play? If you can isolate to that, it would be good to know. Also need to know what instruments and midi plugins you're using, any scripts or environment customizations.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes, it only happens during cycles. Initially, the issue seemed to be limited to the Bohemian instruments (running on a local VE Pro server instance), but that appears to have been sorted in a recent update of the UVI player (since then, no hanging notes on the Bohemian Violin and Cello). However, the same problem is now appearing in Kontakt p(LASS; running on a MacBook Pro 16" - via LAN - WIFI is off). I gave it a try with an unmodified environment, with the problem reoccurring shortly after a couple of cycle runs.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 12, 2020)

are any of the articulation switches CC?

any scripter scripts or midi plugins?

Your description makes me feel the problem is in the instrument itself, but more information is needed to make any kind of conclusion.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 12, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> For what it's worth I haven't had a single hung note with VE Pro, and I've been using it since it came out maybe 12 years ago.
> 
> I'm not saying this to discount your issue at all, just saying I doubt it's VE Pro causing the hung notes.


This is true. I get hung notes a lot after upgrading to Play 6 (was on Play 3 previously). I could blame VEPro but mostly likely it's just a slight bug between the newer Play and the older version of VEPro I use.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Mar 12, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> are any of the articulation switches CC?
> 
> any scripter scripts or midi plugins?
> 
> Your description makes me feel the problem is in the instrument itself, but more information is needed to make any kind of conclusion.



No scripter scripts nor midi plugins. A clean project. It certainly is more likely to happen with Kontakt instruments. Other than that I use an expression pedal. Still need to check the control surfaces, though.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 12, 2020)

CC switches?


----------



## Hans-Peter (Mar 13, 2020)

No Patchboard (patchboard.app) to be more precise (however, it's OSC based). Will check tomorrow how it responds without. Thanks again!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 13, 2020)

what switches are being sent to kontakt?


----------



## Hans-Peter (Mar 14, 2020)

Just keyswitches via articulation sets (, which again are remote controlled via program changes by patchboard).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 14, 2020)

For some reason I thought you said you were not using articulation sets. Imho it is probably related to articulation set and cycle mode. The program changes from tablet are not relevant I don’t think.


----------

